# Australian Culturebloom launch dates



## lara (Feb 23, 2006)

Culturebloom will be launching on March 10th, a Tuesday. The large state flagship counters are having themed launch days, with body painting a feature at the Myer Sydney counter. No word on what the pro stores, DJ's Sydney City or smaller outer-central counters are doing.

Ultracheek will be launched in April, date to be confirmed, but most likely the 3rd or 4th.

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## Kat (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks so much Lara, I really appreciate this information. I've been curious and wanting to go in to ask, but the temptation is too great once i'm actually at the counter and i always end up buying something!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 23, 2006)

Adelaides launch is on the 7th... they're called workshops here in Aus right?

Coz last time I went to Myer centre the MA signed me up for this 'event' and to get my makeup done on like the 18th at 1pm (and to my knowledge events are 'exclusive' and seeing as how the MAC counter if first in the door I failed to see how it was exclusive in the middle of the day with everybody wandering around and able to see what was going on and everything), then I went a few days ago and that MA said the 7th at 6:30-8:30... does that sound right to you... I'm kinda confused... what would the 18th of March one be? Coz she said there were body painters and such... so confused...

Hope you understand that and it makes sense to you...


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 23, 2006)

Also Lara... the 10th is a Friday... or did you mean the 7th???

* So confused about this whole culturebloom stuff ~ it's frazzeling my brain... *


----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2006)

A late addition...when i was taking a look at Culturebloom, I was told ultracheek will be out on April 10


----------



## lara (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry ducks, I just saw that this thread was bumped! The dates I was told were off, but at least the line launched on time for once! This must be an Australian record


----------



## Haley (Mar 7, 2006)

I cant wait to see ultracheek,,,,,


----------



## wheresmytea (Mar 7, 2006)

Does that mean Culturebloom is already out?


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 7, 2006)

Yea, was out yesterday or the day before... Adelaide workshop is tonite!!! Yayyyyyy! So  excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 anywayz...


----------



## Kat (Mar 8, 2006)

It was out on Monday in Brisbane


----------

